
Ubuntu 10.04: The Perfect Consumer Operating System - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7740
======
barnaby
Our office switched to Ubuntu 2 years ago, and every 6 months we wonder "how
can they possibly make this better" only to be totally wowed that they've done
something wonder each release.

This one looks really well integrated, and competes with Mac for style, and
luxory (you know, like integrated music store, your own private cloud,etc.)

~~~
volomike
Good for you! Sounds like a cool company to work at.

(lol. I'm an Ubuntu fanboy, sad to say.)

------
dminor
The answer to this question seems to invariably be "no, but it's a great OS
for geeks." I think it's time to stop worrying about it and just keep on
making it better.

~~~
wdewind
Agreed, though consumers aren't really going to switch unless the geeks in
their lives tell them to (much the way FF was mainstreamed). Not saying they
should or shouldn't switch, but without a bit of tech evangelism ain't gon
happen.

------
megaman821
I really want to like Ubuntu, but then I start it up and see horrible fonts,
icons that look out of place with this new theme, and UI strangeness that
doesn't seem to be justified.

Why doesn't the close button sit on a corner? Why is the program launcher on a
different bar than the already running programs? If I want to bring up a
program like Firefox, I don't really care if it running or not I want to go to
the same area to bring it up.

I know I can change all of this things, but I have better ways to spend my
time. Older users even if they wanted to aren't going to be able to change
these things.

------
mark_l_watson
I was running 10.4 alpha 3 and then the beta in order to get better support
for the hardware on a new laptop. I agree with the author of this article that
10.4 just feels well put together visually. BTW, I have had zero problems with
the beta and now just use it rather than 9.10.

